# HSG bad news



## BBbliss

I have two teen girls that are the light of my life, I've been a single parent raising them alone for all of their lives, but now I just got engaged to a wonderful man who I adore and doesn't have and kids of his own. Having children has been his dream, so I had my IUD removed at the end of April, same day i became engaged, had blood work done, everything thing came back GREAT! Optimum fertility for ovarian reserve. I started on an herbal fertility regimen, acupunture, I was so happy! 

Then yesterday I had my HSG test and the doctor performing the test told me both my Fallopian tubes are blocked...

I'm devastated, what now? I had to stop clomid, now I want to stop temping, herbs, vitamins, everything! There's no point...

I can't see my OB until September 9th. My next step is to find a RE
For now I feel paralyzed in sadness

Has anyone had an experience like mine? Where both tubes were blocked? 

I need hope

UPDATE 09/11/13: second HSG still both tubes blocked followed be Fallopian Tube Racannalization. One tube opened, one still occluded.


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> I have two teen girls that are the light of my life, I've been a single parent raising them alone for all of their lives, but now I just got engaged to a wonderful man who I adore and doesn't have and kids of his own. Having children has been his dream, so I had my IUD removed at the end of April, same day i became engaged, had blood work done, everything thing came back GREAT! Optimum fertility for ovarian reserve. I started on an herbal fertility regimen, acupunture, I was so happy!
> 
> Then yesterday I had my HSG test and the doctor performing the test told me both my Fallopian tubes are blocked...
> 
> I'm devastated, what now? I had to stop clomid, now I want to stop temping, herbs, vitamins, everything! There's no point...
> 
> I can't see my OB until September 9th. My next step is to find a RE
> For now I feel paralyzed in sadness
> 
> Has anyone had an experience like mine? Where both tubes were blocked?
> 
> I need hope


Im so sorry to read of your news bbbliss

I dont know much about this but have come across it when looking at how tcm treats infertility and seen stuff about treatments and herbs that can help. Hopefully you will get a follow up lap and dye and they can clear the way.

However, i read this recently...a recent post in the bfp announcements...


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...p-after-being-told-my-tubes-were-blocked.html


Xxx


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, thank you so much! I'll look into the link

But I think it's bad. I'm not 100% sure but the doctor really tried to push the die in and the pain was severe while I was having the test done. He said its not supposed to be so painful ... It's because they are pretty blocked.


----------



## SugarPie07

:hugs:

Just a bump in the road for now... keep your head up!


----------



## BBbliss

SugarPie07 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Just a bump in the road for now... keep your head up!


You are the best:cry:


----------



## HopefulInNL

:hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## Briss

bbbliss, it does not necessarily means they are blocked, it could be just a spasm, if you read post of ladies going through HSG there are a few who report blocked tubes on HSG and then go on to do lap only to discover that the tubes were fine, just temporarily seem blocked during the procedure due to spasm, it happens. I'd still talk to FS and schedule lap in case they are really blocked but in the meantime continue TTC you still have a chance. also TCM is said to help with blocked tubes (although I am personally slightly disappointed with TCM as I could not find a practitioner I could trust)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Check out Mayan Fertility Massage. It's a type of uterine massage that has helped unblock tubes. Find a specialist who can do the massage for you once or twice (or more) and then you will know how to do it on yourself. There are youtube videos, but to really understand the pressure and how it should feel, I went to someone. 

I did not have blocked tubes but a tilted uterus (I know, not nearly the same). The two months I did the massage I got pregnant. Unfortunately I lost both but I think they were just unhealthy eggs.

One friend who did have a blocked tube has been going and the blockage has started to break up. It's been maybe 3 months since she started.


----------



## BBbliss

Briss said:


> bbbliss, it does not necessarily means they are blocked, it could be just a spasm, if you read post of ladies going through HSG there are a few who report blocked tubes on HSG and then go on to do lap only to discover that the tubes were fine, just temporarily seem blocked during the procedure due to spasm, it happens. I'd still talk to FS and schedule lap in case they are really blocked but in the meantime continue TTC you still have a chance. also TCM is said to help with blocked tubes (although I am personally slightly disappointed with TCM as I could not find a practitioner I could trust)


Briss, thank you, I have my Acupunture appointment today and I'm going to ask her about it.


----------



## BBbliss

ItsAWonder said:


> Check out Mayan Fertility Massage. It's a type of uterine massage that has helped unblock tubes. Find a specialist who can do the massage for you once or twice (or more) and then you will know how to do it on yourself. There are youtube videos, but to really understand the pressure and how it should feel, I went to someone.
> 
> I did not have blocked tubes but a tilted uterus (I know, not nearly the same). The two months I did the massage I got pregnant. Unfortunately I lost both but I think they were just unhealthy eggs.
> 
> One friend who did have a blocked tube has been going and the blockage has started to break up. It's been maybe 3 months since she started.


Itsawonder, I'm so sorry for your little angels...

Keep me posted on your friends progress please, that's good news. I did find something online yesterday about the fertility massages but I didn't know if it was anything reputable or found evidence it works. I'm so glad to hear you know someone with positive results from an alternative treatment.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes, HSGs are frequently wrong! You have to get for a lap to get any kind of certainty about the state of your tubes. Even if they are blocked, most women are able to get them unblocked during a lap. Don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## BBbliss

Cali, thank you! I'm starting to feel a little hope

I found a reproductive endocrinologist and have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon. 
I'm going to see if I can get a Lap test


----------



## AmorT

Best of luck to you, 

I had posted a post, I was told my tubes we're blocked in January and I started taking some enzymes and they went in for a HSG and they we're unblocked. I pray that they we're just spasming on the HSG and that things work out the best for you.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you AmorT! Can you tell me more about the enzymes?
I had severe pain that felt like labor pains when doing the HSG. I think he tried to force the liquid through and it just didn't go anywhere. 

I'm willing to do all I can. I'm so glad I found this site and all of you wonderful ladies. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mapleroo

BBbliss, I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you. I have found you to be such an upbeat and positive person that is so supportive of those around her and it just broke my heart to read your post because you sounded so sad and defeated. I know it is easy for me to say, but please try to not feel too defeated, especially until you know more from other tests. :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Mapleroo, thank you so much, your message really touched my heart. 

I have taken a few good deep breaths and I feel better today. I found a great RE I thought I could see tomorrow but its going to be on Monday now. Yesterday I was really sad and worried, there was more to my exam then just the blocked tubes. The doctor told me I have cysts on my cervix that need to be checked. He kept asking when was my last cervical exam and I was nervous and couldn't say a date. He made me worried. I have checked my records and I've done 3 pap's within the last year and a half. I may still need a biopsy. We'll see...

I'm still here. Thank you for that hug. I needed it :)


----------



## mamamoe

BBbliss, don't lose hope! I had an HSG done that showed my right tube completely blocked. They had me shifting all over the table thinking it was an air bubble or something that could have been dislodged by moving around, all the while I was in agony!!! Anyway, I had a lap done and indeed there was a full blockage caused by a polyp. They also found endometriosis and did ovarian drilling for PCOS, but I went on to have a healthy pregnancy without even trying!!! God has a plan!!! :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Mamamoe, thank you for sharing your experience with me. It helps me to hear of success stories like yours. 

I do believe God has a plan. I do. Even my acupuncturist said yesterday "sometimes things don't happen when we want them to, but they happen when they are supposed to"

Every day is a lesson for me to learn. Today that lesson is Hope.


----------



## AmorT

I'm going to send you a PM !!


----------



## Mapleroo

BBbliss said:


> Mapleroo, thank you so much, your message really touched my heart.
> 
> I have taken a few good deep breaths and I feel better today. I found a great RE I thought I could see tomorrow but its going to be on Monday now. Yesterday I was really sad and worried, there was more to my exam then just the blocked tubes. The doctor told me I have cysts on my cervix that need to be checked. He kept asking when was my last cervical exam and I was nervous and couldn't say a date. He made me worried. I have checked my records and I've done 3 pap's within the last year and a half. I may still need a biopsy. We'll see...
> 
> I'm still here. Thank you for that hug. I needed it :)

Aww your more than welcome! Please keep me updated on your upcoming tests. A friend of mine (who is 20 weeks pregnant, so the timing is less than ideal) Just had a cervical biopsy last week because of abnormal cells found during her pap when she first found out she was pregnant. I know how nervous and worried she is so I understand a little of what you are going through. Sometimes life just stinks! :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

So I went back to see my OB and go over my HSG and also look at the "abnormal growth" on my cervix that the radiologist kept pointing out and made me feel I had cancer... Well thank God it was nothing, they were these tinny little cysts called nambothian cysts, they are filled with mucus and are fairly common. 

My HSG report said I have proximal blockage of both tubes. Meaning the block is right where the tubes connect with the uterus. After some research I found this to be one of the easiest to "fix". I really hope it can be done, because I don't think IVF is an option for us, with my age they may want to do donor eggs and we are NOT going to go for that. 

The RE I had an appointment on Monday is not really a real RE I found out so I'm going to cancel and start looking for the right kind of dr. Who can help me. 

This has been such an emotional week for us. I feel so drained and tired I almost want to just give up. I feel sad.


----------



## LittleBunnie

Didn't want to r&r, but I did want to tell you that I was told my right tube was blocked. Turns out it was just spasming. I had another HSG done and all was clear. I did get my BFP 2nd month after my first HSG (i'm thinking because the dye cleared out the gunk on my left side, but sadly that ended in a chemical.) So there is hope love! :hugs:

It might just be one of those crazy tiny cysts that comes around cycle time and then goes away on it's own? I'll keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Pussycat1

Kat, so disappointing for you. We started on IUI due to DH intimacy issues, after a few tries they said we should consider IVF and then it turned to ICSI (extra £1000), I sometimes do wonder whether I'm just funding our consultants next holiday .... fortunately we can afford it, but there are so many otger things i would rather spend the money on. Hopefully it will be worth it, after all there's not really a price tag I can put on this desire to have a child. 
Given your situation, have you tried self insemination at home (there's a thread on here somewhere about it)? We tried that, unfortunately no luck, but it does seem to work for others especially if there are no other obvious reasons for not getting that BFP. I used cheap OPKs, a bit of a pain peeing in a pot then dipping the stick, but much cheaper and does the same thing. As my cycle is really variable it meant I could test every day (sometimes twice). Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BBbliss

LittleBunnie said:


> Didn't want to r&r, but I did want to tell you that I was told my right tube was blocked. Turns out it was just spasming. I had another HSG done and all was clear. I did get my BFP 2nd month after my first HSG (i'm thinking because the dye cleared out the gunk on my left side, but sadly that ended in a chemical.) So there is hope love! :hugs:
> 
> It might just be one of those crazy tiny cysts that comes around cycle time and then goes away on it's own? I'll keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

Littlebunnie, thank you so much for your encouraging words, it helps me so much to hear these stories, still it's so sad you had a chemical. I know how that is also, just a couple of wks ago I got a faint line then nothing for the next 5 days and then a blood test followed by the HSG. It's been a tough month for me emotionally. It hit me really hard. From thinking I was pregnant one wk to being told I can't get pregnant. But now I even hope and think maybe I had one of those spasms? 

The scary thing is I had two mirena iuds back to back and I just found out there's a class action lawsuit against them from women becoming infertile after them. With blocked Fallopian tubes!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

I found an RE that can do the lap, he was recommended by my OBGYN and I have an appointment for Friday morning, so lets see what he says :)

I also read HSG test could have a 30% false positive diagnosis rate. I hope to find out soon.


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> I found an RE that can do the lap, he was recommended by my OBGYN and I have an appointment for Friday morning, so lets see what he says :)
> 
> I also read HSG test could have a 30% false positive diagnosis rate. I hope to find out soon.

I hope you get some answers and much needed reassurance on Friday. :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, thank you! I hope it will all go well and I can get done soon. I did O'ed a couple of days ago, at least I had a positive opk and ewcm. My temps are impossible this month. I've stressed and super busy with work and in my industry I have to wake at at 4 or 5 am so temps are crazy. At least I can tell the dr. I'm ovulating on my own. 

How are you? How's this cycle? The BC w clomid? When are you testing? 

It's so good to hear from you :) I hope you are well and positive this cycle :)


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe, thank you! I hope it will all go well and I can get done soon. I did O'ed a couple of days ago, at least I had a positive opk and ewcm. My temps are impossible this month. I've stressed and super busy with work and in my industry I have to wake at at 4 or 5 am so temps are crazy. At least I can tell the dr. I'm ovulating on my own.
> 
> How are you? How's this cycle? The BC w clomid? When are you testing?
> 
> It's so good to hear from you :) I hope you are well and positive this cycle :)

I'm well thank you :) just waiting for AF. I have one more round of clomid. I sort of stopped taking supplements this cycle I just couldn't be bothered. All this obsessing and no results has left me exhausted. I have some time off work soon so really looking forward to that :)

Your situation is baffling as you had that positive last cycle...an egg must have got through somehow!! Temps are frustrating and this month mine have been bizzare. 

I'm hanging on in there. Please report back after Friday and gl x


----------



## BBbliss

I feel the same, I'm baffled and really tired from this months roller coaster, I'm also only taking vitex and coq10. I have stopped all others and added the serrapeptase since I heard from a couple of girls they cleared their tubes naturally with it. 

I'm counting the hours to my next doc visit. fX!


----------



## BBbliss

Sitting here at dr.'s waiting for my consultation... I'm so nervous


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Sitting here at dr.'s waiting for my consultation... I'm so nervous

I hope you get some reassurance....:flower:


----------



## BBbliss

So I just got home a little while ago and I have to say I'm pretty happy :)
I love my new dr. He's sweet and personable. We went over my tests and he suggested we go strait to IVF because of my age and I said my insurance doesn't cover so we are not doing it and he said "ok" and we scheduled another HSG and fluoroscopic cannulation for the second week of September, right after my AF. He also performed an ultrasound and checked my uterus and AFC, which confirmed the fact that at least I have plenty of eggs, they are old eggs but I should have enough to pick from in case ( worse case scenario) we do IVF. The total count was 23 and I know I just ovulated. 

For now I'm happy and full of hope again :)


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> So I just got home a little while ago and I have to say I'm pretty happy :)
> I love my new dr. He's sweet and personable. We went over my tests and he suggested we go strait to IVF because of my age and I said my insurance doesn't cover so we are not doing it and he said "ok" and we scheduled another HSG and fluoroscopic cannulation for the second week of September, right after my AF. He also performed an ultrasound and checked my uterus and AFC, which confirmed the fact that at least I have plenty of eggs, they are old eggs but I should have enough to pick from in case ( worse case scenario) we do IVF. The total count was 23 and I know I just ovulated.
> 
> For now I'm happy and full of hope again :)

That is great news...so good to know that you have all those eggs there ready to do the job once you get your tubes cleared. Fingers crossed you wont even have to bother with IVF. :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Blythe, I hope that golden egg is right there waiting to come out and that procedure goes well. We really don't want to go the IVF route as its so expensive and not guaranteed, from this point on all our expenses are not covered by any insurance and we have to pay out of pocket for everything!


----------



## BBbliss

My chart looks triphasic and wish so much that my HSG was just wrong so I didn't have to go thru everything again


----------



## Blythe

An egg got through last month as you got an early positive so I'm assuming it was a chemical. It could happen again. Your chart looks very good.


----------



## Briss

BBbliss, your chart looks fantastic! :happydance: finger crossed this is good news


----------



## BBbliss

I know... I had so many symptoms too, but they said it was a false positive. The only way I'll know for sure is if my next HSG shows a clear passage. My temps are super high every morning these past few days. I'm temping VJ this time as I find its more constant, less varied like orally. I'm at my second doctors appt today doing a bunch of pre-op stuff. AF is doe in 3 days and I'm already doing my procedure next wk. well, either way things are moving fast and I like it that they are. I decided to give it another 3 months and if it doesn't happen till Christmas we are going to start looking into IVF. 

One step at a time... I just wish it was simpler, I know you girls understand

Thank you so much for the support


----------



## NandO1

Seriously hun that is one good looking chart. xx


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Nand, wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## vermeil

Just wanted to add 23 is a very good number of follicles! I had 22 at my scan and the doctor kept saying that was exceptional for my age (I was almost 41). He said the average is 8-10. There MUST be a good one in there ;)

We are very lucky, IVF is free (covered under public healthcare) so we went straight to that. 22 eggs retrieved, 9 fertilized, 6 embryos made it to day 3. Transferred 2 - chemical at 6 weeks :( Transferred 2 more 3 months later (as soon as we could - poof I`m 24 weeks pregnant now and things are going great. 

I'm not saying at all IVF is the ultimate answer. We have to remain realistic given the odds of success. But it can work :hugs: did you have your basic bloodwork done?


----------



## BBbliss

Vermeil, thank you for sharing your story with me. I hope and dream I will be as lucky as you. I thought the same " there must be one good egg in there" the idea of IVF was a no-no in the beginning but now we are more open to it. I think I said it here before, we pay out of pocket as my insurance is not covering anything related to infertility. I'm only going to give it until December and if doesn't work on its on we will try IVF. I'll remember your story :)

My blood work all came back normal.


----------



## BBbliss

So the appointment at the hospital has been made for 9/11, Wednesday. Im excited and nervous. Im happy I'm doing all I can and if all goes well I want to start clomid for the next cycle. I'm not waisting any time. Im ready! It will all cost $4000 and we have to pay for it in case anyone is wondering what the cost is.its cheaper then IVF and I pray to God I don't have to go there. My sister's best friend just had an unsuccessful cycle that cost her six times that.


----------



## BBbliss

My surgery was yesterday and I was awake and watched the entire procedure on the dr.'s monitor so when he was done and came to tell me how it went I already knew. He was only able to unblock one side. He said "one side is better then nothing, I wish you good luck" I felt really sad. Going in he said that he had a 95% success rate. I need to start feeling my glass is half full but I can't shake it yet. 

I'm going to go back to clomid and will keep trying maybe I can get that BFP before Christmas and avoid iVF costs.


----------



## mamamoe

Oh my goodness, so excited for you! Yes, your glass is half FULL! You'll get that BFP in no time!!! Stay positive and relax! :)


----------



## BBbliss

mamamoe said:


> Oh my goodness, so excited for you! Yes, your glass is half FULL! You'll get that BFP in no time!!! Stay positive and relax! :)

Mamamoe, you just made me smile:hugs:

I'm a pretty positive person I think I just went thru a lot of stress these past couple of months, but you are so right :) I WILL get my BFP in no time :)


----------



## Briss

BBbliss, wonderful news! you chances for natural BFP have increased dramatically, best of luck!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bbliss, great news about them opening one tube! That's all you need. Hopefully you will get pregnant and won't have to do IVF.

Have you considered a laparoscopy? That is usually covered by insurance. A lot of docs discourage it, but some do. Do they know how your tube got blocked? Is it possible you have endo?


----------



## BBbliss

Briss thank you! My very best friend had her 2 kids with one tube and one ovary. It's looking good :)

Cali, I don't have endo for sure. You know, there was a lot of asking me about my IUD just prior to my procedure. I had a mirena iud for over 8 years. Come to find out last month doing my "googling" there's a class action law suit against them with women with my situation with both tubes with proximal occlusion. So I have a feeling that's what did it. I don't think I'd want to go back and do I lap now, maybe it's just too soon but I don't want to think about my next step until I get there. I just want to relax and make a baby by year end... Hopefully we don't have to go into plan C :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, the IUD does sound like the likely culprit. I hope you get some money out of the settlement at least. 

Really, though, I think your chances are excellent even with one tube. Even if you ovulate on the side of the blocked tube, your good tube can grab it. I saw one study that showed that in women who had ectopic pregnancies, many women had ovulated from the ovary on the other side from the tube where the egg had implanted. It's been estimated that this is the case in anywhere from 30-60% of the time.


----------



## BBbliss

CaliDreaming said:


> Yeah, the IUD does sound like the likely culprit. I hope you get some money out of the settlement at least.
> 
> Really, though, I think your chances are excellent even with one tube. Even if you ovulate on the side of the blocked tube, your good tube can grab it. I saw one study that showed that in women who had ectopic pregnancies, many women had ovulated from the ovary on the other side from the tube where the egg had implanted. It's been estimated that this is the case in anywhere from 30-60% of the time.


Thank you Cali! I've been trying to find info like that to keep my hopes up. It's really promising. FX

Btw, I'm not on that law suit, I should try to find out


----------



## BBbliss

Yet another blow...

Finished my first cycle of clomid, loads of creamy CM. looking good, no side affects other then being hot at night. 

Got my DF SA back yesterday and he has a low count 10mil but they are all 100% teratozoospermia meaning 100% mixed head defect. I had a copy of the results and didn't know this until I started to research it. Then I understood why my doctor at my fallow up appointment yesterday (after procedure) started to give me the IVF speech again. 

What don't know what to fell now... I'll most likely have multiple eggs released this month and his sperm will not be able to fertilize ANY. 

What a roller coaster! Had we known this before I probably would have gone strait to IVF. I just now moved to an specialist and wanted to move fast and waist no time but his results weren't ready before my procedure and if I had not done it last week I would have had to wait another cycle.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bbliss, so sorry about the SA. I know that must have been quite a blow. It's weird how doctors put all of their time and effort diagnosing us women, and just think about the men as an afterthought. I also spent several months focusing on what was wrong with me before I realized dh's sperm might be the problem. So much wasted time and emotion!

Anyway, you still have a chance this cycle, even if slim. Bad morphology does not make it impossible to conceive, just more difficult. Even if you get that bfn, you can put your dh on supplements and hopefully his sperm will improve enough for you to conceive naturally before you start IVF.


----------



## BBbliss

Cali, thank you for your words of encouragement, you are right and I believe in miracles. I did give him a list of supplements to take and we are going to do all we can to improve the little guys. To be honest he did his research and I know what he found because I read the same pages and they all say there's no cure and the only way is IVF ICSI. I do have hope it could happen before IVF. He wanted to jump right to it but I asked him to be on the supplements for a couple of months before. I also need a break from drs. These past couple of months have been tough.


----------



## BBbliss

CaliDreaming said:


> Bbliss, so sorry about the SA. I know that must have been quite a blow. It's weird how doctors put all of their time and effort diagnosing us women, and just think about the men as an afterthought. I also spent several months focusing on what was wrong with me before I realized dh's sperm might be the problem. So much wasted time and emotion!
> 
> Anyway, you still have a chance this cycle, even if slim. Bad morphology does not make it impossible to conceive, just more difficult. Even if you get that bfn, you can put your dh on supplements and hopefully his sperm will improve enough for you to conceive naturally before you start IVF.


Cali I just noticed your signature. I'm sorry you have been thru all this too lately. You say you are not trying now and what are your plans for JAn/14? I think that's when I'm trying IVF if nothing happens.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bbliss, thanks for asking about me! Our plan is that dh is going to take fertility supplements for the next three months and then start to actively try. I've read that it takes a minimum of three months to see any significant improvement in sperm, so I know it's too early to really too early to expect anything before then. We haven't stopped TTC'ing altogether as I still keep track of my cycle days, but I just don't use OPKs or temp anymore like I used to. I'm enjoying my coffee and alcohol until January!


----------



## BBbliss

CaliDreaming said:


> Bbliss, thanks for asking about me! Our plan is that dh is going to take fertility supplements for the next three months and then start to actively try. I've read that it takes a minimum of three months to see any significant improvement in sperm, so I know it's too early to really too early to expect anything before then. We haven't stopped TTC'ing altogether as I still keep track of my cycle days, but I just don't use OPKs or temp anymore like I used to. I'm enjoying my coffee and alcohol until January!

Good for you! We are on the same plan then. Today I had a beer at lunch with my sister who's in town visiting and I never do that :)


----------



## BBbliss

CaliDreaming said:


> Bbliss, thanks for asking about me! Our plan is that dh is going to take fertility supplements for the next three months and then start to actively try. I've read that it takes a minimum of three months to see any significant improvement in sperm, so I know it's too early to really too early to expect anything before then. We haven't stopped TTC'ing altogether as I still keep track of my cycle days, but I just don't use OPKs or temp anymore like I used to. I'm enjoying my coffee and alcohol until January!

Cali!!!!! I screamed with joy this morning when I saw your BFP! This is amazing! When you least expect it. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you

I'm having a hard time getting DF to take all the supplements. He complains and missed doses. I feel like a mother pushing a kid to take his vitamins. But I just showed him your "spoiler" so hopefully now his going to be more serious about it. He was just skeptical of supplements and thought his problem had no cure. Well, this is proof! So so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## CaliDreaming

BBbliss said:


> Cali!!!!! I screamed with joy this morning when I saw your BFP! This is amazing! When you least expect it. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting DF to take all the supplements. He complains and missed doses. I feel like a mother pushing a kid to take his vitamins. But I just showed him your "spoiler" so hopefully now his going to be more serious about it. He was just skeptical of supplements and thought his problem had no cure. Well, this is proof! So so happy for you :happydance:

Aww, thanks Bbliss! Hopefully your hubby will be more serious about it. When they say that there is no "medicine" to cure poor morphology, I took that to mean that there is no drug that the doc can prescribe or operation that can fix it. That doesn't mean that it can't be improved with supplements and lifestyle changes, and many urologists will put men on supplements after a poor morph finding. At 10 mil/ml, your hubby's count is not severely low, so there's a good chance the supplements will work to improve that and his sperm all around!

It can be really hard to get men to follow through on taking their supplements and my dh was no exception, so I really sympathize with you on that. I knew my dh would miss supplements if I left him to his own devices, so for the past month I packed his lunches and made him breakfast and dinner and gave him his vitamins at each meal. We both have hectic schedules so that is not something I usually had done for him. 

It was a lot of work, but dh was so happy about getting prepared meals, I didn't have to hound him too much about taking the supplements. Another reason I prepared his meals so that I could get him to eat more healthy. Because of his hectic career, he often just grabs whatever's most convenient and that tended to be the fried stuff, junk, processed foods, etc. So I was able to kill two birds with one stone.

I often wonder if the reason a lot of docs recommend IVF rather than lifestyle changes for sperm issues is because of how hard it is to get men to be conscious about their health!


----------



## BBbliss

Calidreaming, I really am truly excited for you :)

With my DF the biggest challenge, now that I finally convinced him the supplements DO work, is the fact that we don't leave together yet and he spends about 3,4 nights at his place. I can't go stay the night and he leaves far. Soon enough, we are moving in together now that we bought a house and with a month or so I can be there everyday making sure he doesn't miss any doses. I really really don't want to do IVF and I'm going to do exhaust all possibilities first. I just don't have a lot of time. 

I sometimes think they suggest IVF because they make more money that way. My fertility clinic does have fertility supplements and they offer them every time I go there ($100) 

We are doing another SA in a couple of weeks to see where we are and then go from there. 

Please keep me posted on your progress :)


----------

